# Inmigrante, extranjero



## María Madrid

Necesito saber si *en España* hay algún término en jerga para decir inmigrante o extranjero *sin especificar* una nacionalidad o raza concreta.

Antes de que salte nadie alarmado porque pregunto por un término ofensivo, aclaro: necesito precisamente un término vulgar pues el personaje que pronuncia dicha expresión es un skinhead. 

Había pensado en "inmigrantón", por eso del aumentativo despectivo, pero me suena más a pijín que a lo que diría un descerebrado de clase baja. Os agradeceré vuestras sugerencias. Saludos,


----------



## darkcrazy

Pues, yo no soy de España y no sé si allá sí usen la palabra que necesitas, de donde vengo creo que no hay ninguna palabra ofensiva que NO especifique nacionalidad... pero, si lo que necesitas es hacerla ofensiva, pues ¿porqué no le agregas algún adjetivo despectivo o algo así?


----------



## María Madrid

Gracias Darkcrazy. Estoy haciendo una traducción, no escribiendo un relato por mi cuenta y de ahí que busque una equivalencia española (de España) al término que viene en el original y que suene tal y como habla esa gente de verdad. Supongo que en México el porcentaje de inmigrantes será mínimo en comparación con el de emigrantes, así que imagino que movimientos racistas de ese estilo afortunadamente no existirán, como tampoco términos despectivos como el que busco. Saludos,


----------



## floraffo2

Bueno, a nosotros los de America del Sur, se nos llama "sudacas" de manera despectiva, pero no se si lo usen en España. No se me ocurre algo mas general por el momento.


----------



## María Madrid

Gracias Flora, pero efectivamente es muy concreto y necesito algo que incluya a cualquier nacionalidad, lo mismo africanos que asiáticos que de donde sean. Mucho me temo que lo de sudaca es invento ibérico...  Saludos,


----------



## floraffo2

¿Que tal Expatriados? A mi me suena un poco despectiva.


----------



## María Madrid

Gracias por tus sugerencias Flora, lo que sucede es que necesito el término que usan los skinheads y otros grupos racistas en España, no inventarme algo que me suene coloquial y lo bastante desagradable. Eso sí, no tengo la certeza de que exista un término tan genérico para todos los inmigrantes, eso es precisamente lo que intento averiguar.

Expatriados aquí se usa para los trabajadores de alto nivel que van a trabajar a otro país en condiciones ventajosísimas: salario excepcional, todos los gastos pagados (coche, casa, billetes de avión para las vacaciones, colegio de los niños, etc.), normalmente empleados de grandes multinacionales. Ese tipo de inmigrante nunca molesta ni a los más racistas. Saludos,


----------



## mirx

Pues no se me ocurre nada, aunque honestamente la palabra "inmigrante" ya lleva cierto tono despectivo.

Quizá puedas usar algo más genérico como: foráneos, arrimados, los de afuera, etc.

Suerte con tus cuentos.


----------



## María Madrid

No Mirx, inmigrante no tiene nada de despectivo. Es la palabra adecuada para referirse a las personas que entran en un país extranjero para establecerse en él. El resto de tus sugerencias no creo que sean ni especialmente despectivas o siquiera utilizadas en España en ese sentido. Eso de arrimados se usa para los viejos verdes que se pegan a las chicas en lugarse muy concurridos donde hay poco espacio, por ejemplo.

Repito que necesito el término que usaría un *skinhead español*, no un término cualquiera que no tenga ninguna correspondencia con el lenguaje real de ese tipo de grupos violentos. Saludos,


----------



## mirx

María Madrid said:


> No Mirx, inmigrante no tiene nada de despectivo. Es la palabra adecuada para referirse a las personas que entran en un país extranjero para establecerse en él. El resto de tus sugerencias no creo que sean ni especialmente despectivas o siquiera utilizadas en España en ese sentido. Eso de arrimados se usa para los viejos verdes que se pegan a las chicas en lugarse muy concurridos donde hay poco espacio, por ejemplo.
> 
> Repito que necesito el término que usaría un *skinhead español*, no un término cualquiera que no tenga ninguna correspondencia con el lenguaje real de ese tipo de grupos violentos. Saludos,


 
Dile "hola inmigrante" a un inmigrante y me cuentas como reacciona.

Lamento no poder ayudarte, quizá si le preguntas directamente a un cabeza rapada, o... esperas unas horas a que se conecten tus paisanos, a lo mejor uno de ellos este familiarizado con esos grupos.

Buenas madrugadas.


----------



## María Madrid

Normalmente la gente educada se dirige a la gente por su nombre, no por su condición. Ni "hola, viuda" ni "hola, madre de esquizofrénico" son aceptables, por más que haya asociaciones de viudas, de familiares de esquizofrénicos y de inmigrantes, palabra esta usada constantemente en este país con absoluta propiedad sin que nadie se ofenda por ello. Saludos,


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

La verdad es que a mí no se me ocurre nada, salvo "inmigrata", pero no me suena haberla oído. A lo mejor te podría valer "indígena" o algo así.

De todas formas María, si no hay, no hay y habrá que buscar otra solución ¿no? No creo que el editor se enfade. Si buscas algo despectivo yo me decantaría por "inmigrante de mierda" o "puto inmigrante".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## darkcrazy

Habias mencionado algo de poner "inmigrantón" correcto? si es así porqué no pones mejor algo como.. "inmigrantucho" jaja bueno no se, se me acaban las ideas.

Igual concuerdo con Antpax, no creo que te afecte mucho el cambiar alguna palabra siempre y cuando la idea no cambie... o bueno, si es que estas traduciendo, ¿porque no pones la palabra que te está causando problemas y vemos que podemos hacer?  es que no sé de hecho a que palabra te refieres (en inglés)


----------



## RSalaya

Por lo que yo se, suelen usar el término inmigrante como genérico, y moro/moraco para los magrebíes, sudacas para los americanos...

De todas formas, puedes buscar el Google "Democracia Nacional", por ejemplo, y darte una vuelta por sus enlaces. Probablemente vas a encontrar lo que buscas, si es que existe.


----------



## chics

Invasores.


----------



## aguachirli

Estoy con Antpax! O le añades un adjetivo (puto o de mierda me parecen estupendos) o utlizas "inmigrata", que quizás no existe, no lo sé, pero me parece una solución muy buena. Todo el mundo lo entiendería y no me extrañía que ya se utilice este término. 

Olé Antpax!


----------



## Antpax

aguachirli said:


> Estoy con Antpax! O le añades un adjetivo (puto o de mierda me parecen estupendos) o utlizas "inmigrata", que quizás no existe, no lo sé, pero me parece una solución muy buena. Todo el mundo lo entiendería y no me extrañía que ya se utilice este término.
> 
> Olé Antpax!


 
Gracias colega, se me ocurrió de repente. He echado un vistacillo, e "inmigrata" sólo da 24 entradas de google, así que aunque poco se usa.



> Invasores.


 
Hola, mi lacónica amiga:

Sí, esta podría valer, en según que contextos.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## chics

Si preferís, puto invasor o invasor de mierda. Y para variar un poco, todo parásito asqueroso y oscuro: chinche, cucaracha, etc.
Antpax, el contexto es el que María menciona. Obviamente no me refería a los árabes de la Conquista.


----------



## Mangato

Para los sudamericanos, se utiliza en algún ambiente *sudaca y sudacón *Afortunadamente es una expresión que se va erradicando.
Para los africanos, se utiliza despectivamente *moritos*, si son magrebíes y *pateristas* para el resto.

Hace algunos años se les llamaba *baratos, *porque se dedicaban a la venta ambulante y repetían sin cesar: _barato barato_. Pero esta denominación ya no se oye, tal vez porque ahora han dejado de utilizar este tipo de marketing.

A  los andinos se les denominaba *escarabajos*


----------



## chics

Ah, sí, había olvidado _pateros_. Para todos, aunque lleguen en avión.


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> Si preferís, puto invasor o invasor de mierda. Y para variar un poco, todo parásito asqueroso y oscuro: chinche, cucaracha, etc.
> Antpax, el contexto es el que María menciona. Obviamente no me refería a los árabes de la Conquista.


 
Cuando me refería al contexto quería decir que dependía de la frase y de la situación, que no tenemos. Invasores podría funcionar perfectamente, es muy buena. No te enfades, anda . 

Por ejemplo, como han dicho si el skin está dando una charla o mitin diría perfectamente que los invasores están robando el trabajo a los españoles, pero si el tema está más cañero, usaría algo más fuerte como inmigratas de mierda o algo así.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## chics

No me enfado . Como había puesto la palabra suelta, me hiciste dudar de que no se entendiese.


----------



## Modosita

Tomando la idea de chics: *los cucarachos, los parásitos.*

Cambiamos el genéro y tenemos palabra nueva, ¿no?

Los_ inversores_ me parece muy bueno.

Solo se me ocurren palabras como _moromierda, sudaca_...pero son específicas.

saludos


----------



## María Madrid

Gracias a todos por vuestras sugerencias! RSalaya, no se me había ocurrido mirar por ahí, buena idea! Aunque veo que intentan mantener las formas (es un decir) en las páginas de acceso público.



Antpax said:


> La verdad es que a mí no se me ocurre nada, salvo "inmigrata"


 Gracias Antpax! Suena (lamentablemente) bien, claro y comprensible y he investigado un poco y efectivamente aparece en blogs en los que no puedo entrar por no sé qué historia de contraseñas o no sé qué. O sea que deben de ser páginas fachas de acceso restringido donde se explayan a su gusto, en las abiertas se cortan más.



chics said:


> Invasores.


Gracias Chics! Efectivamente invasores lo había oído, aunque no lo recordaba, y te entendí a la primera. La había oído más bien a señores mayores indignados. He buscado en google, pero lamentablemente me salen tantas páginas sobre películas de ciencia ficción y el sistema inmunitario que no sé cómo discriminar. Qué duda que la expresión tiene mala baba, por más que la palabra en sí sea un poco suave.



darkcrazy said:


> mejor algo como.. "inmigrantucho" ¿porque no pones la palabra que te está causando problemas y vemos que podemos hacer? es que no sé de hecho a que palabra te refieres (en inglés)


Gracias Dark. Pero es que se trata de poner algo que suene a real en este contexto cultural. Inmigrantucho en España me suena raro, como a alguien bajito y escuálido o algo así. En cualquier caso la palabra a la que me refiero no es inglesa, de ser así logicamente habría abierto mi consulta en el foro bilingüe.


Mis reticencias a usar "de mierda" es por que en el original usan un término suficientemente contundente, por más que luego le pongan añadidos pero creo que entre pateros, inmigratas e invasores ya tengo más que suficiente para ir variando a lo largo del texto, donde se usan varios términos, todos igual de amables y encantadores en contextos más o menos violentos. De nuevo gracias a todos. Saludos,


----------



## ear

Está el "guiri", aunque quizá se utiliza más bien para el turista.
Aunque quizá añadiéndole el "guiri de mier...
." pueda resultar.


----------



## yserien

Todos sabemos que Iñaky o Iñaqui es la forma familiar, popular de nombrar a los que se llaman Ignacio ; una compañera del foro francés-español me dice que en el pais vasco se denominan "Iñaquis" a los inmigrantes en general. "Mira qué reloj" acabo de comprárselo a un Iñaqui.


----------



## Exxcentrica

En círculos de dudosa reputación también se oye:

escoria (humana).

No sé si te puede servir.

cheers


----------



## María Madrid

Muchas gracias a todos! Saludos,


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

No creo que te sean de mucha ayuda pero de todas maneras me lanzo: 

_Mojado_
_Meteco
__Advenedizo

_Sino, en vez de poner un "desdichado" o "puto...de...m.......y todos los insultos que quieras"... puedes decir simplemente

"sucio inmigrante" 


Espero haber sido de ayuda.


----------



## María Madrid

Gracias Dingo. Como decía mis términos son para usar en España y tus propuestas aquí no se entenderían. Lo de sucio y desdichado aquí queda muy ligero, ¡¡¡en España somos más contundentes para esas cosas!! 

Quizá los mods puedan degajar este hilo en dos y abrir otro sobre términos despectivos para inmigrantes en varios países. Lo que sucede es que yo necesitaba ese término para un libro en el que hay un personaje que es un neonazi y abrir un hilo con insultos racistas no sé si es muy políticamente correcto... Saludos,


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

En todo caso en Francia se utiliza mucho el termino "sucio meteco" para hablar de los extranjeros de manera despectiva.

Alguna vez he escuchado a algún activista anti inmigración (skinhead, rapado y con insignias que representan cosas que mejor no imaginar)  insultar a los extranjeros así. Sobre todo cuando tenia que ir a los meetings políticos de partidos de extrema derecha para hace trabajos de la universidad (e iba con miedo!). 

También puedes llamarlos "la escoria". 

Yo imagino que un skinhead los llamaría así. 

En fin, probablemente me esté equivocando (otra vez).


----------



## María Madrid

No te entiendo, ¿quieres decir que "sucio meteco" es un término español que se usa en Francia? Imagino que utilizarán un término en francés que se traduciría de una u otra forma en los diferentes países de habla hispana. Vamos, que no tengo la más remota idea de lo que es "meteco", jamás he oído esa palabra en España y creo que no soy la única! 

Gracias de nuevo. Saludos,


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Se refiere a estatuto de los extranjeros en la Grecia antigua.


Meteco según DRAE.

*meteco**.* (Del gr. μέτοικος, extranjero).

* 1.     * adj. Extranjero o forastero. U. t. c. s.

* 2.     * adj. En la antigua Grecia, extranjero que se establecía en Atenas y que no gozaba de los derechos de ciudadanía. Era u. t. c. s.







Bueno, si la expresión no se utiliza en España... ni modo  no creo que que sirva mucho para la traducción

Cordiales saludos y suerte


----------



## María Madrid

Gracias por la entrada! Muy interesante, la desconocía totalmente. Supongo que un skin aún la conocerá menos. Saludos,


----------



## chics

l_DiNgO_l said:


> En todo caso en Francia se utiliza mucho el termino "sucio meteco" para hablar de los extranjeros de manera despectiva. (...)
> También puedes llamarlos "la escoria".


Hola .

Empiezo diciendo que nunca he ido a un míting de esos en ningún país... pero no estoy segura de que se pueda traspasar el vocabulario francés al de España. Nunca he oído en Francia "sucio meteco", ni siquiera "*meteco*" (tal vez sólo porque no he estado en...), ¿lo dicen en castellano?

Por otra parte, la *escoria* (o chusma, en francés _racaille_) es un término que utilizó el actual presidente francés para referirse a la gente que vive en los extrarradios -en la época de las quemas de coches ¿os acordais?- y que revantó mucho revuelo. Ésto tiene un hilo abierto en el foro francés-castellano.

Saludos.


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Si, chics.Yo he oído muchas veces a los militantes del FN (partido francés de extrema derecha) tratar a los inmigrantes de _racaille, _escoria. 
Como muchas de las personas que viven en las "zonas desfavorecidas"  son inmigrantes o hijos de inmigrantes o exiliados o refugiados o forman parte de alguna minoría en general, el termino presta mucho a confusión.

En todo caso hablé (como casi siempre) de mi experiencia propia .

Sucio meteco, "_Sale métèqu_e" me lo han dicho hasta a mí, siempre en broma claro, pero  el termino se utiliza mucho.  Es la expresión mas despectiva que podría encontrar para un extranjero-inmigrante  en todo caso.  

Lógicamente es imposible traspasar esas nociones francesas (o Mejicanas, inglesas, colombianas, peruanas...) al español de España pero lo hacía para ver le podían ayudar en algo en su búsqueda.  

felices fiestas


----------



## chics

Ah, gracias, había entendido que lo usaban en castellano, no sé, tal vez para referirse a los hispanófonos... iba a preguntarlo en el foro francés pero ya no hace falta. Está clarito.


----------



## Rodopea

¿Y extranji / extranjis puede servir?

Lo acabo de ver en un foro.


----------



## belén

Hola Rodopea:

Aunque la RAE pone que "extranjis" también significa "extranjero", para mi el más común uso de esa palabra es su segunda acepción: hacer algo con disimulo, procurando que nadie se entere.

Me fui de viaje de extranjis. 

DICCIONARIO DE LA LENGUA ESPAÑOLA    *extranjis**.*
*de **~**.*
* 1.     * loc. adj. coloq. *extranjero.*
* 2.     * loc. adv. De tapadillo, ocultamente.



¡Saludos!


----------



## chics

Sí, yo también lo veo así. Estranjis o estranquis.Por cierto, ¿sabeis si la acepción 2 tiene relación con la 1?


----------

